# Looking for a old strainer wrench I used to have.



## thefitter (May 28, 2013)

It was double headed with 2 1.5" slip joint locking rings built in. This allowed you to lock it on the strainer underneath and tighten the strainer ring esaily.

I can not find it anywhere nor can I find anybody that remembers it.

It was 25 years ago but I can not imagine that a design that was so good disappeared.

Thanks.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

thefitter said:


> It was double headed with 2 1.5" slip joint locking rings built in. This allowed you to lock it on the strainer underneath and tighten the strainer ring esaily.
> 
> I can not find it anywhere nor can I find anybody that remembers it.
> 
> ...


 You talking about the tool you screwed on the strainer threads, then lifted the handle which in turn pinched the threads thereby giving you a lever to hold the strainer from turning.


----------



## thefitter (May 28, 2013)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> You talking about the tool you screwed on the strainer threads, then lifted the handle which in turn pinched the threads thereby giving you a lever to hold the strainer from turning.


No, no lifting or pinching. It had a 6" long handle with 2 heads opposite of each other on the same end. Each head had a 1.5" slip joint locking ring attached. Each head had a different pattern to fit into different strainers.

The 1.5" slip joint ring held the wrench in place no hands while you got the locking ring wrench on. I was a very well engineered piece.

I think the entire wrench was a brass alloy of some sort.

I know my description is not very good, sorry.

Thanks


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

thefitter said:


> No, no lifting or pinching. It had a 6" long handle with 2 heads opposite of each other on the same end.
> 
> Each head had a 1.5" slip joint locking ring attached. Each head had a different pattern to fit into different strainers. <snip>
> 
> ...


----------



## thefitter (May 28, 2013)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> thefitter said:
> 
> 
> > No, no lifting or pinching. It had a 6" long handle with 2 heads opposite of each other on the same end.
> ...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

That is a cool tool!


----------



## thefitter (May 28, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> That is a cool tool!


Yeah, Frank Schofield invented and patented quite a few tools. Not sure why I cant find any.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Make one...


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> Make one...


I could buy one cheaper,I guess yours wouldn't rust though.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Olemissplumber said:


> I could buy one cheaper,I guess yours wouldn't rust though.


 






If you can buy one cheaper than free, then have at it.....:laughing:

On a serious note, I would rather make my own tool (if I could) than buy one.


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> If you can buy one cheaper than free, then have at it.....:laughing:
> 
> On a serious note, I would rather make my own tool (if I could) than buy one.


I pay for my copper and fittings,you don't?

What's the cost of those fittings total?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Olemissplumber said:


> I pay for my copper and fittings,you don't?
> 
> What's the cost of those fittings total?


 







I made that tool on a new construction project while I was an apprentice with the boss's copper. If you're going to take the high and mighty righteous road, go for it.


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> I made that tool on a new construction project while I was an apprentice with the boss's copper. If you're going to take the high and mighty righteous road, go for it.


No your right,he should just steal one from a store. Same difference. Lol


----------



## goob (Dec 29, 2008)

got one in the garage have never used it


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I made mine with 1" iron pipe, drilled holes for screwdriver,using as leverage, but use the pipe wrench for any position .. and easier to fits inside ' special' tools truck compartment.


----------



## Bigcim (Feb 22, 2013)

I had a buddy who used an extra 1/2 drive ratchet and a deep well impact socket that he modified like the copper one pictured above.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

I "modify" sockets for all kind of things in plumbing.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I use this


----------

